# 86+% Water ?



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

In the summer my water runs hot , At what temp do you need to worry about P's Dying/Doing harm ?

I keep my water well filter and aeration high .


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mid to high 80's is when I would start getting worried....
Not sure at what temp they will die at though....


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine hit 90+ for a couple of days, I got it down as soon as I noticed, over about 2 days to a decent temperature. I don't know what the long term effects of that temperature would be though.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Aeration is the key for warmer water because gases are less soluble in water with increased temperature.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

NegativeSpin said:


> Aeration is the key for warmer water because gases are less soluble in water with increased temperature.












As long as you have plenty of surface agitation/circulation, no need to worry for the summer months. If you intervene and cool down the water it is simply going to rise again causing more stress than if you would have left it alone in the first place. Obvious permanent resolution is air conditioning but if not an option, dont sweat it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Aeration is the key for warmer water because gases are less soluble in water with increased temperature.












As long as you have plenty of surface agitation/circulation, no need to worry for the summer months. If you intervene and cool down the water it is simply going to rise again causing more stress than if you would have left it alone in the first place. Obvious permanent resolution is air conditioning but if not an option, dont sweat it.








[/quote]

I would blow a fan across the top, aerate or both.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My tanks also run hotter in the summer, and that's with a/c.
What I would do is unplug the heater an see what it drops to at room temp.
Keep a close eye on it checking the temp as often as possible.
If it gets lower than 76-77deg than run it as you are.

At room temp my tanks are running at a comfortable 80deg.
Keep in mind that powerheads, air pumps and filters will also warm up your water but some more than others. It makes a difference depending on your tank size aswell.
Hope this helps good luck.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

simple un plug the heater,,,,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

cueball said:


> simple un plug the heater,,,,


heaters automatically turn off when the temperatue specified is reached so if the heaters at 80 and the room is at 90 the tank will increase over 80 even if the heater is off.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i am just saying to shut the heater off because i am doing that right now to keep temps down because iam trying to get my oscar used to his new tank mates 2 , 1 inch jack dempseys,,,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

cueball said:


> i am just saying to shut the heater off because i am doing that right now to keep temps down because iam trying to get my oscar used to his new tank mates 2 , 1 inch jack dempseys,,,


What i am saying is it doesnt really change anything since if the tempurature is at 90 and the heater automatically shut off at 80 the temp clibed 10degrees while the heater was off.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

cueball said:


> simple un plug the heater,,,,


Not a good idea Cue. Wont lower temp if room temp is 86 and also if a cool night kicks in and no heater is plugged in owner risks a drastic temp change.


----------

